# ???



## kerryking (Jul 13, 2004)

is breeding possible in a tank without plants just rocks about 1inch covering the buttom of the tank and 4-5rbps in a 75gal with heater ?







what else are needed







?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Plants might be essential since I think P's lay their eggs in planted areas so the eggs will have protection and when they hatch they will have some place to hide! Having a half well lit area and a half dim area might also help!


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Plants are not needed, I have had mine for 6 months now without plants. And they breed every week twice.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

on one side i have some gravel and the rest is bare. i was wondering if that was enough to stimulate their breeding? i would cover the whole bottom with gravel but its just easier cleaning a bare tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

kerryking said:


> is breeding possible in a tank without plants just rocks about 1inch covering the buttom of the tank and 4-5rbps in a 75gal with heater ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Breeding is possible.

What else is needed? Good filtration, keep up on water quality, and feed a variety of food.


----------

